# How to: Connect 2 PC's (in same room) for LAN gaming, Internet & Data Transfer



## ashu888ashu888 (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

I think the question of the thread is preety simple.. 

but yes, the problem is that i hv got no idea abt networking stuff (h/ware) so dnt kne wat things are reqd.

Here is the scenario,

1.) I want a LAN Connectivity b/w my 2 systems (PC's) in my own single room separated by a distance of 2-2.1 meters BUT i hv a door in b/w, so this is wat the scene looks like:



> [PC-1]----(approx. 4" distance of PC-1 to the DOOR )----{DOOR}------------(approx. 2m dist from DOOR to PC-2)-----------------------[PC-2]



So, in total the approx. distance b/w PC-1 and PC-2 is 2.1 meters

Now, im using a D-Link Router (model: DSL 502T) with ADSL-USB connection with my PC for net surfing (given by MTNL). 
-----------

I want:

a.) LAN Connectivity for LAN Gaming b/w the 2 PCs, 

b.) (but keeping the plan simple) I DO NOT wish to SHARE net b/w 2 PCs, will use NET only on one PC at one time, but it shud be such that the Router shud be accessible from any of the 2 PCs..  hope my point was clear 

c.) I want to be able to transfer data (like ISO's, files) from one PC to another (even if this option is NOT available or if its a costly affair, i am ready to drop this plan) as will use a USP drive or DVDs for that purpose,

but a.)  and b.) are a MUST requirement.. 

I do not need wireless connectivity (for lan or for internet surfing, as it maybe costly on h/ware) so a wired connection is wat i prefer.. 

---------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## kaushikashwintj (May 26, 2009)

hmmm.....me 2 waitin for answer.....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2009)

Ashu ... This is quite simple .. ( Posting for XP , for Vista only few things r different .. lemme know if the PC is on Vista , will post back again )

First of all , u'll need a LAN Cable / Crossover Cable of arnd 3.00 mtrs so as to get the PC's connected via RJ-45 port present in the PC's.

Just follow these guides *LINK 1* or  *LINK 2*

If u want to share files too, u'll have to set up a new connection ... Just choose the option of Set Up a Home Network option in network connections window's left pane menu.
Make sure that u specify same workgroup for both the PC's.
Also , u'll have to enable File Sharing option by goin to the properties of each drive in ur My computer space and choosing the option under Sharing Tab...Make sure sharing isn't disabled by the Windows Firewall.

Hope it helps. If any problem still bugs , just post and i'll surely get back ! 


P.S :: Sorry for the poor fomatting and shortcuts in explaining , m in a hurry ! Hv to study for exams


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 27, 2009)

hey BB, thanx for tat reply as well as those 2 link yar..  really appreciate it.. 
-----------

Btw, im using Win XP Pro+SP3 (32bit) on both my systems.. one of my system happens to be the same as in my siggy (it has got a port at the back side of the rig, but i dunno if its RJ-45 or wat..  how can i Identify tat out.. ? (it sorta looks like a RJ-45 jack..  

and yes i do also hv a CAT5 (RJ-45) cable at my house, (as i had applied for MTNL's IPtv but then DCed it after jus a week of trouble..lol..)

and the 2nd system is a (P-4, 2.0Ghz, 4x512MB DDR-I (400) RAM) with no RJ-45 port on board, so i guess i'll hv to buy a LAN card for it. .is it.. ?
-------------

Also, chalo LAN part i'll giv it a shot and post my results.. here after reading those 2 links too.. thanx again...
-------------

But, since there is just one RJ-45 port at the back of my ROUTER (D Link, DSL 502T)..so will the connection will be like this---> *(considering tat the ROUTER is connected to PC-2 via ADSL+USB)*


> [PC-2] <-------*connected to Router via ADSL+USB*----------> <---------- *RJ-45 (CAT5) cable coming from router..* ---------> <------*..and going into the RJ-45 port of* ------> [PC-1]


--------------

Do let me know..if this is wat the setup looks like... 
------------------

Also, *All the very best for ur Exams dude...* 
-------------------




Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

1. Get a Lan Card on PC2
2. Get a Switch to share the Net Connection and create LAN between the TWO PC

A Switch Looks like this 
*www.chinapans.com/images/1119686955-8%20port-10-100.gif
Costs about Rs 600

This way you can share Internet Connection between the two even if one PC is off


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2009)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> 1. Get a Lan Card on PC2
> 2. Get a Switch to share the Net Connection and create LAN between the TWO PC
> 
> A Switch Looks like this
> ...


Will it serve my purpose ?

I will be connecting:

1. oooooold 10" DOS laptop
2. Current Pentium 4 Desktop
3. Future personal laptop
4. sister's future laptop
5. My future desktop
6. Some guest's laptop

thats the maximum I may need to connect.

All will be in the same room or atleast, within 5m of each other.

Uses:

1. File sharing
2. Gaming
3. Intenret Sharing
4. Hosting local server
5. Both Windows and Linux (don't worry about this part, I can use SAMBA).

Is this what I do to get the lan rigged up right ?

1. I connect the modem's ethernet cable to the switch
2. I get an rj45 cable per PC and connect to switch

Then what ?


----------



## kalpik (May 27, 2009)

Yes.. That's exactly what you need to do.. The router will give IP to all PCs.. You don't need to do anything.. Though since you are planning to use a lot of laptops, i'd suggest you go for a wifi router.. Will cost ~1.7-1.8k.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 27, 2009)

hmmmmmmm....... i see...

Ok guys, im getting abit (infact alot) confused now.. 
----------
My need is: To just connect the 2 PC's in the same room as described in my 1st post.. so plz suggest me if im wrong or right below...
---------

Isin't this a preety good solution for a LAN sharing+internet (only on one PC at a time)-----> Since there is just one RJ-45 port at the back of my ROUTER (D Link, DSL 502T)..so will the connection will be like this---> (considering tat the ROUTER is connected to PC-2 via ADSL+USB)


> [PC-2] <-------connected to Router via ADSL+USB----------> <---------- RJ-45 (CAT5) cable coming from router.. ---------> <------..and going into the RJ-45 port of ------> [PC-1]



...or am i missing sumthing.. .???? 
-----------

I think for getting a LAN Connection for Gaming+File SHaring+Internet (only on one PC at one time) i can go abt it ion 2 ways....

First: Either to hv 2 normal ethernet cables and a Hub / Switch. 

OR

Second: a crossover ethernet cable+LAN Cards in both PC's


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Yes.. That's exactly what you need to do.. The router will give IP to all PCs.. You don't need to do anything.. Though since you are planning to use a lot of laptops, i'd suggest you go for a wifi router.. Will cost ~1.7-1.8k.


WiFi is:

1. Expensive
2. Insecure
3. HORRIBLY SLOW to exchange 20-40GB of files.


Wait a sec, you are telling me that the Rs. 600 switch will automatically give IPs to all PCs ?

How will they be identified outside the LAN ? Like for example, if one guy on a PC gets banned somewhere, I don't want everyone on the network to be banned.

And yeah, a switch is different from a router right ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 27, 2009)

^^ 

yes, a switch is Different from a Router.. 
-----------


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> hmmmmmmm....... i see...
> 
> Ok guys, im getting abit (infact alot) confused now..



Here is a diagram which made so it is more clear to you

*i39.tinypic.com/fa505u.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 27, 2009)

^^ 

yes, a switch is Different from a Router.. 
-----------


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WiFi is:
> 
> 1. Expensive
> 2. Insecure
> 3. HORRIBLY SLOW to exchange 20-40GB of files.


1. Not that expensive. the Famous Netgear WGR614 cost me 1350. Considering a Techcom Switch is Rs 650, i think Netgear WIFI cum 4 port Switch is better choice
2. You can secure it using WEP
3. Yea, a little but frequency of transferring that amount of DATA is low. At that time, you can connect it using Switch feature of WIFI Router to gain full speed. I get average of 2.5MBPS inside my WIFI zone which is sufficient when you want to transfer small small files


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 27, 2009)

@ sukhdeep... 

hey thanx for the  pic dude. really appreciate it... 
------------

Btw, wich brand switch is good.. ?? 

(i will prefer to buy a "switch" , as in future i will hv a lappy to so will need to connect all 3 (2 PC's and 1 lappy) ..)

Also, Will this switch hv good data transfer speeds while playing LAN games.. ??? and wat abt Internet.. ??? wil ltat be sharable too or jus one PC havign access to net at one time.. ???


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ sukhdeep...
> 
> hey thanx for the  pic dude. really appreciate it...
> ------------
> ...



1. Any goes, My friend got this "desi" techcom brand for Rs 600 and it works  No worries there
2. Yeah, they usual connect at 100mbps speed which is great for File Transfer, forget gaming 
3. Internet should be sharable between all the devices on Switch.. The Advantage of switch is that, the PC 1 doesnt need to powered on for Internet Access and Vice Versa.

If you are looking for Lappy in Future, go for WIFI router cum 4 port switch. That will be good inverstment if you can spare 600-700 More


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 27, 2009)

^^
ok thanx for the update 

1.) btw, wat abt gaming yaar.. ?? do i need a higher data transfer capable device then..?? 

2.) also, as per ur diagram tat u provided above...one of my PC (say PC-2) is currently having a MTNL Triband internet connection and im accessing the net via the ADSL+USB type.. so can i surf the net (using USB) even after installing the LAN card on it (on PC-2, as it doesnt hv an onboard LAN jack or a card too)....for connection purpose b/w PC-1 and PC-2 ????
------------

3.) And, i think the connection links b/w Router and Switch as well as (PC-1 LAN card, PC-2 LAN card) and switch is jus a SIMPLE RJ45 cable with male connectors at both ends... right /??? or a crossover cable.. ?? or both are the same.. ?? 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> ok thanx for the update
> 
> 1.) btw, wat abt gaming yaar.. ?? do i need a higher data transfer capable device then..??



Its Enough for gaming


> 2.) also, as per ur diagram tat u provided above...one of my PC (say PC-2) is currently having a MTNL Triband internet connection and im accessing the net via the ADSL+USB type.. so can i surf the net (using USB) even after installing the LAN card on it (on PC-2, as it doesnt hv an onboard LAN jack or a card too)....for connection purpose b/w PC-1 and PC-2 ????
> ------------



Forget USB. Use LAN....to connect the Two PCs. A Lan card cost Under Rs 150..


> 3.) And, i think the connection links b/w Router and Switch as well as (PC-1 LAN card, PC-2 LAN card) and switch is jus a SIMPLE RJ45 cable with male connectors at both ends... right /??? or a crossover cable.. ?? or both are the same.. ??
> --------------
> Cheers n e-peace.....


Right, all Connections i made in Diagram are RJ45. It is Crossover Cable. Right


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 27, 2009)

In general, 

I think for getting a LAN Connection (on just 2 PC's) for Gaming+File Sharing+Internet (only on one PC at one time) i can go abt it in 2 ways....

First: Either to hv 2 normal ethernet cables and a Hub / Switch. 

OR

Second: a crossover ethernet cable+LAN Cards in both PC's
---------

so, i think (as per the diagram) i'll be goin with the first option.... right.. ????  

yeah i knw im sounding silly, but still every newbie (for networking) has to start atleast sumwhere... lol....
================




Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Its Enough for gaming


SHukr hai bhagwaan ka..lol...


> Forget USB. Use LAN....to connect the Two PCs. A Lan card cost Under Rs 150..


Naa, im not connecting the 2 PC's via USB (i knw tat USB is alot lot slower in data transfer than a LAN connected PC.. 
but...wat i wanna ask is that....

"Can i still continue to use internet on one of my PC's using the USB.. ???? " (i knw very well that....for connection b/w 2 PC's i'll use the LAN cable a.k.a RJ45 cable) + Switch (4 port+ wifi type)


> Right, all Connections i made in Diagram are RJ45. It is Crossover Cable. Right


 ... so im guessing that a RJ45 CAT5 cable with male connectors on both ends will do the job.... right.. ????
-------------


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> In general,
> 
> so, i think (as per the diagram) i'll be goin with the first option.... right.. ????
> yeah i knw im sounding silly, but still every newbie (for networking) has to start atleast sumwhere... lol....
> ================



EGGJACTLY, Dont worry, i aint a Champ either 



> Naa, im not connecting the 2 PC's via USB (i knw tat USB is alot lot slower in data transfer than a LAN connected PC..
> but...wat i wanna ask is that....
> 
> "Can i still continue to use internet on one of my PC's using the USB.. ???? " (i knw very well that....for connection b/w 2 PC's i'll use the LAN cable a.k.a RJ45 cable) + Switch (4 port+ wifi type)



Here is what you can do,

1. Install LAN Card on PC 2
2. Keep Using Internet Using USB and connect PC1 and PC2 with Lan Card for Gaming and File Transfer Needs. But this will be very complicated i think. Not sure though


> ... so im guessing that a RJ45 CAT5 cable with male connectors on both ends will do the job.... right.. ????
> -------------


EGGJACTLY!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

Your Costs will be approx like this

1. Switch - Rs 600
2. Lan Card - Rs 150
3. Lan Cable - Rs 10/ per meter


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 27, 2009)

^^

thanx dude...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2009)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Here is a diagram which made so it is more clear to you
> 
> *i39.tinypic.com/fa505u.jpg



Thanks for the pic. But my networking knowledge is a bit limited. Any extra info on how stuff works here ? And do motherboards have in-built lan cards ? Because I connect my ADSL modem's Ethernet cable directly to an RJ45 port on my motherboard.



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> 1. Any goes, My friend got this "desi" techcom brand for Rs 600 and it works  No worries there
> 2. Yeah, they usual connect at 100mbps speed which is great for File Transfer, forget gaming
> 3. Internet should be sharable between all the devices on Switch.. The Advantage of switch is that, the PC 1 doesnt need to powered on for Internet Access and Vice Versa.
> 
> If you are looking for Lappy in Future, go for WIFI router cum 4 port switch. That will be good inverstment if you can spare 600-700 More


1. tech com is decent.
2. Some motherboards only support 10MBPS right ? OOOLD ones I mean ?
3. OK.

Now, can I get wireless routers which have ability to turn off WiFi capability with the push of a button so that I can feel more secure connecting it by DHCP through wire ?


Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Your Costs will be approx like this
> 
> 1. Switch - Rs 600
> 2. Lan Card - Rs 150
> 3. Lan Cable - Rs 10/ per meter


1. Fine enough.
2. Lan Card comes inbuilt in PC right ? Do I need one Lan Card per PC ?
3. What about RJ-45 plugs which will be attached to both ends of a single cable ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And do motherboards have in-built lan cards ?


Nowadays, almost all do.. Few years back, some did, some didnt. Depends mobo to mobo



> Because I connect my ADSL modem's Ethernet cable directly to an RJ45 port on my motherboard.


In that case, it does have a LAN Card



> 1. tech com is decent.
> 2. Some motherboards only support 10MBPS right ? OOOLD ones I mean ?
> 3. OK.



1.Techcom, tech * and Intex is what Assemblers call Desi here 
2. Depends, I havent seen it in my experience....til now though.



> Now, can I get wireless routers which have ability to turn off WiFi capability with the push of a button so that I can feel more secure connecting it by DHCP through wire ?


Should be there but not sure since my WGR614 Netgear does allow me do that.




> 1. Fine enough.
> 2. Lan Card comes inbuilt in PC right ? Do I need one Lan Card per PC ?
> 3. What about RJ-45 plugs which will be attached to both ends of a single cable ?



Yes, mostly there is a LAN card in All PC and Laptops these days. Yes, you do need one LAN slot per PC.

RJ45-plugs cost Rs1 to Rs2 and can be crimpped to LAN Wire which costs Rs8-9 per meter. Lan  Crimpper or Networking  tool is common with most sellers. It is used where the standard wire size doesnt meet requirement. You can find 1Mt, 2mtr, 3mtr, 5mtr and 10mtr easily in shops though


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 27, 2009)

Ok guys,

So, im planning to get a Switch (4 port+wifi link) and the option are as follows:

THe price range is from Rs. 1600/- to Rs.2200/-
and the brands are: Netgear, Linksys, Belkin, D Link (Rs. 2000/-)..... 

so wich one is the better option.. ??? I knw all are equally good in terms of wired (LAN) connection.... but still.. its the wifi (secure) protection that im worried abt ... so plz tell me wich of these brands has good wifi protection.. ??

Also, i'll be getting a LAN card wich will cost me Rs.200/- so any particular brand to look out for or jus any local LAN card brand wud do.. ??? 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> So, im planning to get a Switch (4 port+wifi link) and the option are as follows:



There are two famous Routers. One if Linksys WRT54G which has been stopped In India and now comes as WRT54G2 which is slightly expensive.

Other one is Netgear WGR614 which i have. Considering the Price, it is awesome. Here are lots and lots of reviews of it at Newegg
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16833122016

As for LAN Card, any will do. Basically they sell Quantum or Intex in Market at that pricing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

Another question:

Can I use an Rs. 15/- RJ-45 splitter if my sole work is to share INTERNET but not have LAN ?

I am talking about the device which at one end has an RJ-45 plug, and goes into the ethernet port of the modem. At the other end there are 2 or more RJ-45 ports (holes) and into it I can connect a few RJ-45 wires.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2009)

One of my friend told me about this asking for help on phone, I have never tried one so atleast i am helpless


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2009)

Err...Sukhdeep, isn't a hub would be more economically efficient for such small set-up?
As far as I know switches are costly (comparing to hubs and used to handle large number of systems).


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Err...Sukhdeep, isn't a hub would be more economically efficient for such small set-up?
> As far as I know switches are costly (comparing to hubs and used to handle large number of systems).



There is very less price difference between a hub and switch from my market survey a few months back.

A switch is more intelliggent device than a Hub and will give better perfomance considering it is Rs 50-60 expensive then a hub


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> There are two famous Routers. One if Linksys WRT54G which has been stopped In India and now comes as WRT54G2 which is slightly expensive.
> 
> Other one is Netgear WGR614 which i have. Considering the Price, it is awesome. Here are lots and lots of reviews of it at Newegg


THanx for this info.. will buy the one wich is less expensive coz i think performance and durability wise all brands are same (netgear, belkin, d-link, linksys...)



> As for LAN Card, any will do. Basically they sell Quantum or Intex in Market at that pricing.


AAh..  thanx for this update as well.. will see wich brand that shop keeper has got.. 
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 4, 2009)

It is again on Ebay for special Deal

*cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130309495981

Price : 1,549.00 
Less :  159 (10% discount coupon *B0KKRYAGTA*

Price : 1390


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 4, 2009)

^^

thanx for the info... but are u advertising that product here is it.. ?? Lol..  (looking at the Discount coupon code..lol..) jus joking..


----------



## IronCruz (Jun 5, 2009)

Even i want to get connected with my freind through LAN. But the distance 
b\n. mine and his home is <1km. Both of us have DNA A211 1 Router/Modem.
Can we get connected.........


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 5, 2009)

PaiGirish said:


> Even i want to get connected with my freind through LAN. But the distance
> b\n. mine and his home is <1km. Both of us have DNA A211 1 Router/Modem.
> Can we get connected.........



Yes, you create a VPN using Himachi but it will be damn slow


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 5, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx for the info... but are u advertising that product here is it.. ?? Lol..  (looking at the Discount coupon code..lol..) jus joking..



Nah! it was ebay front page so i saw it and thought of posting so interested people can advantage. It usually sells at 1800 so there is Rs 400 advantage


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 5, 2009)

^^

Aah.. got the point,, thanx. .will look at tat offer at ebay.in ...

btw. its hamachi and NOT himachi..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 17, 2009)

ok guys, so today i bought the DLINK DIR300 (wireless router) having 4port+wifi connectivity..

now im having trouble configuring it, as i already have DLINK ADSL Router (DSL 502T) with wich my MTNL Triband (broadband) is provided.. now plz tell me how to set this DIR300 

this is wat i did:

1.) Installed the DLink LAN card onto the pci slot of my mobo, installed the drivers.
2.) ALso installed the DLINK Wireless router DIR-300 along with its drivers.
*(both were easily detected by my OS: Win XP PRO+SP3)*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

3.) Now, the ADSL (telephone) line (from MTNL triband) wich is coming from the splitter is going at the back of the DLINK ROUTER DSL 502-T (this is my existing wired router)

4.) One RJ45 cable is goin from the "ETHERNET" jack (from the back) of DSL 502T (my existing wired router) to the "INTERNET" jack (at the back) of DIR-300 (my new wireless router)

5.) Another RJ45 cable from the "LAN" port jack of DIR-300 (wireless router) is goin into my D-Link LAN card of my PC.



> <<--RJ45 cable from LAN card of PC-->>........going to......... <<--LAN port of DLINK Wireless Router (*DIR 300*)-->>..........now........ <<-- RJ45 cable from "INTERNET" port of *DIR-300* -->> ........going to........ <<--"ETHERNET" port of my exisiting DLINK Wired Router (*DSL 502-T*)-->> .......now........ <<-- ADSL wire (telephone line) from "ADSL" port of DLINK Wired Router (*DSL 502 T*) -->>........going to........ <<-- Splitter -->>


​ ========================================================

Now, the address of my existing wired router... DLINK DSL 502T are as follows:

a.) IP Address: 192.1xx.1.1XX
b.) Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
==============================================================

and the address of my new wireless router...DLINK DIR-300 are:

c.) IP Address: 192.1xx.1.1XY
d.) Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
--------------

But, still i cant connect to the net (after ofcourse) enabling both the routers  i knw im either wrong in the physical connection part or in the address part, so plz help me 
--------------------
*
I bought this new wireless router to basically connect my 2 PC's in LAN but jus now for the sake of it, jus testing the wireless router (DIR-300) as well as the wired router (DSL 502 T) only on ONE PC*
--------------*Plz Note:  **My existing Router (b4 buying this new D link Wireless Router DIR-300 and D link LAN Card) was connected to my PC via USB connection...*


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 17, 2009)

==============================
==============================

Also, how can i setup the wifi security codes of say WEP, WPA (TKIP), WPA2 (AEK) etc..etc.. and watever else is required to secure my wifi also, how ca

as this is my 1st time with wireless stuff, im jus a noob but i do knw tat securing my wifi is really important..


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2009)

Take a look @ these threads 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62567


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 18, 2009)

@ashu888ashu888 : You dont need so much stuff to be done IMHO.

1. You connected the hardware in right fashion As far as i can see
2. Pop in the Dlink Install CD. It should have easy install GUIDE or something to get you ready with self troubleshoot. I am not sure but this is case mostly
3. There should be some way to access ROUTER settings for WEP etc. Like in Netgear : you login via www.routerlogin.com


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> Take a look @ these threads
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62567



thanx alot topgear, much appreciated once again as always dude..  will read into that for more understanding..



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> @ashu888ashu888 : You dont need so much stuff to be done IMHO.
> 
> 1. You connected the hardware in right fashion As far as i can see
> 2. Pop in the Dlink Install CD. It should have easy install GUIDE or something to get you ready with self troubleshoot. I am not sure but this is case mostly
> 3. There should be some way to access ROUTER settings for WEP etc. Like in Netgear : you login via www.routerlogin.com


Thanx for ur reply Sukhdeep 

I jus forgot to "Configure the Wireless Router" by goin to 192.168.0.1 and was able to setup a connection using DHCP (Dynamic IP) method, 

but the problem i sumtimes get is that, a connection is lost b/w my Wired (DSL 502-T) and my wireless router (DIR-300)  I dont knw how or y, maybe a faulty DSL 502-T ... but can there be any other reasons.. ??


----------

